# Carpathian queens in the US?



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like a google search says they are available.. Who knows for sure though..


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Some folks smuggled them in 20 or so years ago via queen cage in pocket method. They were bred from but with the few queens available, even with instrumental insemination they would have been inbred. I doubt you will find any real Carpats in the US. I had some of the smuggled stock but it dissociated into our Carnis. Carpats are very similar to carniolans so really no point in having them around.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Had a lady call today speaking great English but interjecting her request for queens with a heavy Slavic accent. She was dead serious that Carpathian Queens were available here in the US. She wanted them because the had "longer tongues."
> 
> I have no clue if they are available anywhere in the US.
> 
> Any clues????


Longer tongues??? Maybe she wants bumble bees.

If it were so, than why everybody in my country want bees from western Europe(Buckfast, Carniolan, Italians etc) instead of the local ones? I guess people think hardly reachable things are best at all times. It's a universal feature of humans.

Regards,
Cristian


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> Had a lady call today speaking great English but interjecting her request for queens with a heavy Slavic accent. She was dead serious that Carpathian Queens were available here in the US. She wanted them because the had "longer tongues."
> 
> I have no clue if they are available anywhere in the US.
> 
> Any clues????


...the same is always claimed of Caucasian. Perhaps she was confused?


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave Miksa had some Carpathian cells this spring. tried some and so far they look good.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Jim, I went down that road and she wouldn't bite. My sense is that she was Ukrainian herself and they were in her blood and she wasn't buying anything else but.....

As per getting some from cells from Miksa I have called and left messages 20 times over the last 5 years and have not ever had someone pick up the phone nor return the call. Did call his son after a recommend from someone else and spoke with him last fall. Did not order then but was happy with his professionalism over the phone.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

You might try Robert Russell at Russell Apiaries.  He had every breed his mind could think up.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Our Friend Christian has it exactly right. Unobtanium is always the metal we want to build with.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have found the easiest way to get in touch with miksa is through email. [email protected] I've never got them to answer the phone either but, have bought cells several times.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

johng said:


> I have found the easiest way to get in touch with miksa is through email. [email protected] I've never got them to answer the phone either but, have bought cells several times.


Thanks for the Miksa cell advice.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Broke-T said:


> You might try Robert Russell at Russell Apiaries.  He had every breed his mind could think up.


_"Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble..."_








An epic photo of "Doc" making up some of his SHB potion with a couple of his other personalities...


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> Thanks for the Miksa cell advice.


Don't be surprised if it takes several e mails to get a response, be patient.

Tom


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I would try to find a group or organization that maintains cultural or economic relationships with the area that traditionally has the product you desire.
Maybe some one in this group could help?

http://www.berea.edu/appalachian-center/home/ukraine/2013conf/

Maybe one of the people involved with this group is beekeeper with a primary career that offers the resources to pursue this passion?
Someone like this:

http://www.yhc.edu/academics/math-science/faculty/paul-arnold

Have you tried prayer, reflection and an offering of beeswax to a group with connections to beekeepers in the USA that maintain the traditions of that area of the world?
Someplace like this?


http://www.monasteryofstjohn.org/?p=candles


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Nobody even mentioned Sue Cobey yet. Must be a record. How is the program going with bringing semen in and breeding back to a pure Caucasian line?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

DarJones, that mention of a pure Caucasian line perked my ears up a bit. That is what my mentor and a couple of his friends have been focusing on for a while. Seems the local area had some old queen breeders back in the first half of the last century...and some ferals still haunt the hills and hollers. I know that my bees *know* how to use propolis...they probably got a PhD in Propoliscism<grin>. I'll have to do some searching on Sue Cobey's work with the Caucasians. Thanks for mentioning that. 

Ed


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> DarJones, that mention of a pure Caucasian line perked my ears up a bit. That is what my mentor and a couple of his friends have been focusing on for a while. Seems the local area had some old queen breeders back in the first half of the last century...and some ferals still haunt the hills and hollers. I know that my bees *know* how to use propolis...they probably got a PhD in Propoliscism<grin>. I'll have to do some searching on Sue Cobey's work with the Caucasians. Thanks for mentioning that.
> 
> Ed


http://entomology.wsu.edu/apis/breeding-program/queens/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Too bad she doesn't want some pure AMM.
That would be hard to get. Can charge her an arm and a leg for that too.


----------

